TataSky (satellite TV Service) in India Provides YouTube, Netflix Etc. - Karishma1234
======
Karishma1234
Before someone mis-understands this, it means their setup top box will support
these apps without need to buy Chromecast to firetv which most Indians
currently do.

(Note Dish in USA does not support this)

